# Chosing a HSS strat: Godin Progression Boutique vs 2008 Fender Am Std



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello guys!

I've been away for a long time, but I am back today with a question: I've been looking for a new guitar during the last couple of months. As I am looking for a versatile guitar, I was thinking of buying an HSS strat/strat-like guitar (I used to play a Fender Lonestar US back in France, so something quite similar to that would be great).

I've been looking around, and there are 2 guitars left. The selected ones are a brand new Godin Progression Boutique (black quilted top with maple neck, silver maple/poplar body) and an used 2008 Fender American Std (rosewood neck, ash body). It's a tough choice, I cannot decide myself, I had a great feeling playing each of them, but it wasn't side by side so I couldn't compare directly. 

I was looking for a rosewood neck guitar because of the sound (even if I prefer the look of maple necks), but the Godin was a good surprise, it really sounded less glassy than the other maple-neck strat I used to play.

So I am looking for advices. I don't know much about 2000 to 2010 Fender guitars. Are they good ones? I can get the used 2008 strat for about $750, whereas the Godin is a bit more expansive ($950). The USB port is not really important to me, as I have everything I need to record myself.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the Godin but for pure simplicity I really like the Tele a lot. I own a few of them. However if you are looking for an HSS strat-like guitar then the Tele is not the choice. You may want to take a look at the Fender American Special HSS. I think they may be around $900.00 at L&M brand new or you could go the Mexi or Squire route for a lot less. Get what you want. You may be able to find a used HSS for a lot less money.


View attachment 4127


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I wasn't too impressed with the Strats from that era, though I hear the latest ones are really good. Not that they were bad. But I had one and it was kinda "meh" and I flipped it right after buying it. Of those two choices I would lean towards the Godin. You should play a few of each and see what grabs you the most.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

@Intrepid: my bad, maybe it's the way I wrote my first post (I haven't given the model of the Fender guitar I mentioned), but the Fender I am talking about is a Strat, not a Tele.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

No. I think I screwed up. I've got Tele on the brain. Check out the American Special HSS.


Judas68fr said:


> @Intrepid: my bad, maybe it's the way I wrote my first post (I haven't given the model of the Fender guitar I mentioned), but the Fender I am talking about is a Strat, not a Tele.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Or be patient and wait for another US Lonestar. I had one and they are amazing.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out the Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette Special. I have a 2011 and it's awesome. Love the oiled neck.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

rev156 said:


> Check out the Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette Special. I have a 2011 and it's awesome. Love the oiled neck.


I would definitely second that - I have had a few (still have one), and there is one for sale here....http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?57992-2004-CLB-Edition-Music-Man-Silhouette-Special (no affiliation at all, by the way).


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

washburned said:


> Or be patient and wait for another US Lonestar. I had one and they are amazing.


When I was living in France I used to own one of these, and I agree that they are amazing. Unfortunately I had to sell it (needed $$ badly at the time…). I've been patient for the last 8 months, and saw no Lonestar… So I thought a HSS could do the trick


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> When I was living in France I used to own one of these, and I agree that they are amazing. Unfortunately I had to sell it (needed $$ badly at the time…). I've been patient for the last 8 months, and saw no Lonestar… So I thought a HSS could do the trick


Found one. http://capebreton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...-99-FENDER-LONE-STAR-STRAT-W0QQAdIdZ511232322


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to join in with the recommendations for an Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette or Silhouette special. They're really great strat-style guitars that are USA made and are a bargain on the used market. They pop up on ebay frequently or you could check out the Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar Forum for sale section. In my humble opinion, the build quality is superior to both Fender and Godin in that price range in the used market.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

If you are thinking of reselling (hate to say this) the Fender will hold more value. Otherwise, John at Centre Stage will make that Godin play like silk. And keep it playing well as long as you own it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

If you like Godin and want versatility, I would go with the Summit over the Progression. I find their strat styles look too much like an ibanez for my taste.  The quality is great. I set up a strat in hss with suhr pups and it sounded pretty sweet.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok guys, I've made my choice. The guy who was selling the Am Std Strat agreed to come with me yesterday evening to the guitar shop and we tried his guitar as well as the godin on the same amp (a nice Vox AC4 C1). We actually told the seller that we were looking for an amp.
The direct comparison was a good thing. Both guitars were very resonant (played unplugged), with a significant advantage for the Fender (I usually start my tests by playing electric guitars unplugged). The Godin's neck was also significantly thinner than the Fender's one, and the overall guitar was also heavier than the Fender.
We then plugged them into the amp. Both guitars sounded really nice, but after a while, I realized that whatever the settings were, I preferred the Fender. The Godin is great, but has less personality than the Fender. It is more a "super strat" than a strat. It goes a bit further in overdriven sounds (higher output), especially with the HDR on. I was also feeling more conformable with the Fender's neck (thicker) than the Godin's one. This strat really reminded me of the Lonestar US I used to play in France.
I still think that this Godin is a great guitar, especially for its price. It is more versatile than a standard US Strat, and is definitely worth the try. But I will surely come back to Godin, I'd really like to get a nice arch top as a second guitar, and they have a couple ones that look really interesting! To be continued then!


----------



## rogerinpau (Oct 4, 2013)

Just a little post mortem rant - You did the correct thing in playing them together and choosing the guitar that suits your style. Also, it is great to see such good advice given.
I have a few guitars including an American Std Strat, and a Godin Progression Boutique, and I have been playing for a few years. In my experience no two guitars are the same, and there are several other considerations that have to be included - i.e. what amp will you be using etc. I have guitars that sound great through one amp, and suck with others. I have guitars that work well for when I am playing lead, and others that work better for rhythm. For me the Godin works better due to the way the neck feels for me - I can play faster with the Godin, and I can get more varieties of sound with it. If my house were on fire and I could only carry out one guitar it would be a tough choice between the two - I would probably end up not picking either and grabbing my lowly Freeway Classic, as I tend to play that guitar the most for some strange reason. Resell value means nothing to me as my offspring will end up with all of my guitars when I am dead, or drooling away in a retirement care facility. As far as quality of that era of Strat, I would be inclined to say that they produced excellent guitars at that time. My snobbish (in a good way) luthier claims that my 2001 Strat is one of the best that he has ever worked on. He is also very impressed with the quality and workmanship of my Godins (all six of them), especially my lowly Freeway Classic. Finally, I think I have to look for an Ernie Ball Music Man...


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

2000 strats are the same as the nintees with the double string trees ( I got one ) 2001 they changed it to different PUPs and one string tree. Current strat has cheaper saddles. Get the strat it will hold value far better than the Godin. Keep in mind the Humbucker in my opinion means nothing because it will still sound like a strat maybe slightly thicker tone to a critical ear. I have never seen a decent American Strat go under $600.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

rev156 said:


> Check out the Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette Special. I have a 2011 and it's awesome. Love the oiled neck.


I'll third this. 8)

EBMM make some truly wonderful guitars,
I just traded for a Silo Special, great guitar!

I have no experience with those that you listed though.
I do think that the HSS setup is one of my favorites.


----------

